# Foruka or Boris?



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

For a male chi what name do you perfer?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Yuk!


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm not crazy about either name, but I would defintely prefer Boris.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Think its a wind up!


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

I dont like either. Especially Foruka ...that reminds me of varuca that you can get on your feet...ewwwww! :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey guys I dont think your been very nice, each to their own people, not everyone is gonna like the names we all pick but its not our decision but personally I prefer Boris its cute


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

ozzysmom said:


> Hey guys I dont think your been very bice, each to their own people, not everyone is gonna like the names we all pick but its not our decision but personally I prefer Boris its cute


Nicely said!  I also choose Boris, because you can make up many nicknames off that. I'm a nickname lover!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

ozzysmom said:


> Hey guys I dont think your been very bice, each to their own people, not everyone is gonna like the names we all pick but its not our decision but personally I prefer Boris its cute


 well i was 100% sure it was a wind up feruka >verucca :shock:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Well im sure if it was supposed to be varruca she would of said that, this person is getting a chi and has been asking questions etc over the board Im sure if it was a wind up they wouldnt have bothered with all that first.

Im sorry if you are offended in anyway soon2bechiowner.

Im sure that name is an indian name similar to foruk


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

ozzysmom said:


> Well im sure if it was supposed to be varruca she would of said that, this person is getting a chi and has been asking questions etc over the board Im sure if it was a wind up they wouldnt have bothered with all that first.
> 
> Im sorry if you are offended in anyway soon2bechiowner.
> 
> Im sure that name is an indian name similar to foruk


 .............. you never know she might have been having a laugh with us!


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

She asked what we each thought about the names and i game my honest opinion. My opinion wasnt given in a nasty way. It was simply my opinion on the names she asked about. :shock: :?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Seren said:


> She asked what we each thought about the names and i game my honest opinion. My opinion wasnt given in a nasty way. It was simply my opinion on the names she asked about. :shock: :?


 me too thats why i said yuk, and untill i saw she had made previous posts i thought she was a troll :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

why ??????????????????????????????????????????? would she be having a joke about what she wants to name her chi 

I didnt say ytou said it in a nasty way but it wasnt said in a very considerate way either, remember the written word is easily misinterpreted and please respect other individuals choices :wave:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Because of such odd names it was like someone taking the p''' for a laugh, if you go to the main dog websites they would have had a 'dont feed the troll' message on the top of the message! Anyway whats the point of answering if you cant say what you feel no one was rude just said our opinions like we were asked!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Well I think you should look up the word TACT in the dictionary, Alot of people have ODD names for their dog but it is because they like unusual or different names their is no harm in that.

WHY DO YOU THINK THIS PERSON IS A TROLL


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Of course we all choose whatever we like for our Chihuahuas/pets names BUT she asked our opinions, if she wanted us ALL to just say we liked them then im sure she wouldnt have asked our opinions in the first place...........Okay YES i love the name Foruka, it doesnt sound like a foot disease and Boris is just as cute doesnt sound like a horror film actor, happy now!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

OMG :shock: I really deserved that didnt I - she didnt ask you if you liked the names she asked you which you prefered they are obviously 2 names she loves and I dont think it was nice how you answered "YAK!"


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Well Claire you are getting onto me for nothing, i told you when i read this i thought it was a wind up! Previously when people been asked about names they liked or not everyone has said what they thought, i was being honest and dont know why on earth you are making such a big deal, i just said yuk for goodness sake, my opinion, what about when you say about what people are thinking of calling their dogs some name and you cant imagine calling them that youve told them so.Whats the difference?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

the difference is Ive used tcact and smilies etc and have never just said one word YAK


and also the only names Ive ever commented on was earlier when chi lady was thinking of the name choo choo and I just said I couldnt imagine shouting them to come in with that name - that is not offensive and is my opinion if you had just said oooh im not sure I dont really like either name , it would of been better than saying YUK, please dont bother replying if you have anything else to say to me or the way I handle things I suggest you PM rather than slating me on the boards, I originally just said to try and be nice I was not offensive to you just doing my job as a moderator.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Subject closed!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Thankyou!!!!!!! I am sorry this all happened over your names soon2bechiowner


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

oh my!!!!!!!! :shock: :shock: 

Yuk was too tactless I think also. I simple :"I dont like that" would have sufficed! :? 

I do think we can express ourselves with simple diplomacy


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

I apologize if my response sounded mean... I certainly didn't intend to sound mean...


----------



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

wowwww chill people 8)


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

thankyou Victoria that was what I was trying to get across - obviously not clear enough for some members though :wave:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

You going again claire?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Blossom no your response was totally above board and tactful.

I have no need to chill I am not worked up just offended on behalf of the member and doing my job as a mod :wave: thanks for the advice though mr snuggles mom


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Thank for the reassurance Clare...you're a good mod.


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

ozzysmom said:


> Hey guys I dont think your been very nice, each to their own people, not everyone is gonna like the names we all pick but its not our decision but personally I prefer Boris its cute


Yeah... But I think the negative responses were taken out of context... we are all not going to think everyone's lil ones have the cutest name. To each is their own... I do not think anyone was mean about it. Just simply stated their own opinion. If people did not want anyone's opinion they should not ask for it.

I am not a fan of either name... I am not trying to be hurtful saying that.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

no but P nut - just saying YUK - is mean - sometimes I wonder why people just cant be nice it really makes me think why do I bother

And yes DONNA if you want to start again shall we take it outside Id be glad to come :lol:


----------



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

ok ladies lets all sit down and have a nice cuppa tea to makes us all happy again


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

ozzysmom said:


> obviously not clear enough for some members though :wave:


 ........ You asked me not to carry on here but its okay for you, im not going to waste anymore of my time arguing!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

good :lol: like I said if you have a problem with me or the way I do things PM me - if not try to walk a mile in my shoes and see if you would want to sort all this crap out most days


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Careful you might offend with the word 'crap.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

DID YOU KOW SARCASM IS THE LOWEST FORM OF WIT - like I said if you have anyhting else to say PM me - as you obviously do


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

ozzysmom said:


> no but P nut - just saying YUK - is mean - sometimes I wonder why people just cant be nice it really makes me think why do I bother
> 
> And yes DONNA if you want to start again shall we take it outside Id be glad to come :lol:


 can I watch?


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

ozzysmom said:


> no but P nut - just saying YUK - is mean - sometimes I wonder why people just cant be nice it really makes me think why do I bother
> 
> And yes DONNA if you want to start again shall we take it outside Id be glad to come :lol:


YUK is a fine response IMO... if u do not want someone's HONEST opinion DO NOT ASK FOR IT. Donna was more than entitled to respond how she did... Someone could say that those are just hideous names... IT WOULD BE THEIR OPINION. To each is their own... no need to attack anyone!

As much as I liked this board, I cannot sit an tolerate disrespect to some good members. Yuk could have been much worsely stated.... I do not think she was being mean, rude, etc. at all. Others agreed w/ her too!


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

ozzysmom said:


> good :lol: like I said if you have a problem with me or the way I do things PM me - if not try to walk a mile in my shoes and see if you would want to sort all this crap out most days



If people were allowed to speak their mind and if some people were not ocersensitive or troublemakers this would not be an issue...I know mods at other boards where things SHOULD be controversial but are nowhere near as bad as this. It is sad... look what happens when there are a bunch of women in the same place. IMO everyone should let it go!!!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

This is locked................

TACT AND DIPLOMACY is a rule here...........ENOUGH! :x


----------

